# Thin Blue Smoke



## tommy c (Aug 11, 2006)

Is this it?


----------



## brianj517 (Aug 11, 2006)

One word Tommy....Perfect! 8) 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## brianj517 (Aug 11, 2006)

What's on the grates today?


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tommy, you are working with the TBS!!!! Please let us know, what is on the grates today?


----------



## tommy c (Aug 11, 2006)

Ice,
Although I have the desire to try something different, I just took anouther rack of ribs out of the freezer for sat. Hey.....it's what I have available 8)


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 11, 2006)

That is most definitely IT. 8)


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that.  When I started smoking meats, I cooked ribs every weeken for 2 months.  1 month to get them right, the next month becuase I like ribs.  Smoke em if ya got em.  Ice cream does not smoke well, but I have not given it many tries.


----------



## pudgy (Aug 11, 2006)

what is the secret to thin blue smoke?  I have yet to achieve it, but I keep trying


----------



## smokemack (Aug 11, 2006)

Lookin' good, and (with the smell of my smoke yesterday still lingering) smellin' good!!


----------



## tommy c (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Pudgy,
Take some time to update your signature so we can tell what kind of smoker you have. It makes it easier for us to answer your questions if we know your equipment  :D


----------



## Dutch (Aug 11, 2006)

Tommy, ya done got it!  If you haven't read my PM to you yet, just let me say "This effort will be rewarded!!" :mrgreen:-


----------



## tommy c (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks again Dutch! I owe a great deal to the fine members of this forum


----------



## monty (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, I'll be, Tommy C, ya done got it! Stay tuned fer thet reeward good ole Ditch was talkin' 'bout!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## pudgy (Aug 12, 2006)

Ok, I updated my signature Help me!!!!!! I am smoking a brisket tomarrow and need allthe help I can get.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey Ol' Minty, I done give Tommy 'is rewad already!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 12, 2006)

Pudgy, Smoke that brisket to 170 deg. Wrap in foil with a good splash of your spray/mop-back into the smoker until it reaches 190 deg. Wrap in several old towels and place into a blanket lined cooler for a couple of hours to rest and redistribute the juices then slice or pull and serve.  Keep in mind that a piece of meat this size will hit a plateau and youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll think your thermo has gone south on you. DONOT adjust your heat, Just leave it alone-Itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s is during this time that the heat that has built up in the muscle mass begins to break down the connective tissue which in turn will make the brisket tender. Be patient with it and it will reward you a great meal.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=1555


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 12, 2006)

This post should be made a sticky of some type at the top of all brisket threads.  I can not explain the best way I know of to do brisket any better.  And best of all.   THIS IS ALL THERE IS TO GOOD BRISKET!!!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 13, 2006)

Gary, good idea! Check out the sticky in the Beef Forum-Basic Brisket Smoke.


----------

